# Megan Fox Branded 'Dumb-As-A-Rock' And 'Classless' By 'Transformers' Crew, M.Bay



## Bender (Sep 15, 2009)

Megan Fox was the target of an open letter from unnamed 'Transformers' crew members slamming her as thankless, classless, graceless, dumb, trailer trash, and ungracious after she likened director Michael Bay to Hitler in an interview. Legitimizing the letter's authorship and sidestepping some of the allegations it made, Bay even weighed in (Bay's response is down below the long open letter).

The fracas started when Fox recently told an interviewer of Bay:



> He's like Napoleon and he wants to create this insane, infamous mad-man reputation. He wants to be like Hitler on his sets, and he is. So he's a nightmare to work for but when you get him away from set, and he's not in director mode, I kind of really enjoy his personality because he's so awkward, so hopelessly awkward. He has no social skills at all. And it's endearing to watch him.



In return, unnamed crew members posted a long slam of Fox on Bay's website, signed "Loyal Transformers Crew," which has since been removed. But here it is:



> *"This is an open letter to all Michael Bay fans. We are three crew members that have worked with Michael for the past ten years. Last week we read the terrible article with inflammatory, truly trashing quotes by the Ms. Fox about Michael Bay. This letter is to set a few things straight.
> 
> 
> Yes, Megan has great eyes, a tight stomach we spray with glycerin, and an awful silly Marilyn Monroe tattoo plastered on her arm that we cover up to keep the moms happy.
> ...





> When facing the press, Megan is the queen of talking trailer trash and posing like a porn star. And yes we've had the unbearable time of watching her try to act on set, and yes, it's very cringe-able. So maybe, being a porn star in the future might be a good career option. But make-up beware, she has a paragraph tattooed to her backside (probably due her rotten childhood) easily another 45 minutes in the chair!
> 
> So when the three of us caught wind of Ms Fox, pontificating yet again in some publication (like she actually has something interesting to say) blabbing her trash mouth about a director whom we three have grown to really like. She compared working with Michael, to "working with Hitler". We actually don't think she knows who Hitler is by the way. But we wondered how she doesn't realize what a disgusting, fully uneducated comment this was? Well, here let's get some facts straight.
> 
> ...



Late Saturday Bay waded in slamming both sides:



> I don't condone the crew letter to Megan. And I don't condone Megan's outlandish quotes. But her crazy quips are part of her crazy charm. The fact of the matter I still love working with her, and I know we still get along. I even expect more crazy quotes from her on Transformers 3.
> 
> 
> Michael



Link


I wonder how much that hack Bay paid those losers to say those things?


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 15, 2009)

lol, I hope you're being sarcastic because just because you might not like Bay, does not mean he would resort to such extremes.....


----------



## Shark Skin (Sep 15, 2009)

I don't care for either one, especially Megan Fox.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 15, 2009)

Shark Skin said:


> I don't care for either one, especially Megan Fox.



I second this statement.


----------



## Roy (Sep 15, 2009)

It was probably Shia


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 15, 2009)

My suspicions about Megan Fox have been confirmed. My life is now complete.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 15, 2009)

You can tell shes a cock, all female actresses with no talent are.



> at times he can be hard, but he's also fun, and he challenges everyone for a reason - he simply wants people to bring their 'A' game.



I lolled.


----------



## The World (Sep 15, 2009)

She talks shit about Micheal Bay. Who cares.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 15, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> You can tell shes a cock, all females with no talent are.



fiiiiixxxedddd wocka wocka


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 16, 2009)

megan fox is hawt, idc what you do, i love you!


----------



## Catterix (Sep 16, 2009)

Now that's not true 

I'd say she was more dumb-like-a-rock.

And about as talented as a plank of wood.


----------



## Bender (Sep 16, 2009)

Catterix said:


> Now that's not true
> 
> I'd say she was more dumb-like-a-rock.
> 
> And about as talented as a plank of wood.



Ahem I do believe you owe an apology to this handsome piece of wood


----------



## Grape (Sep 16, 2009)

she calls him Hitler and he defends her? Pathetic.

Michael Bay is just about as talented as her over-hyped ass.

Just wait until shes in a porno named 'jennifers body'


----------



## Avenger Uchiha (Sep 16, 2009)

Well... shes hot... and sex sells.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Sep 16, 2009)

i dont even know who megan fox is


----------



## Avenger Uchiha (Sep 16, 2009)

Yeah to be honest I didn't either until the Transformers movie came out. >.<


----------



## ssjhaider (Sep 16, 2009)

Hey, at least the movies were pretty good.

Where's the special effects/animation team? They should be getting the glory here.


----------



## Chee (Sep 16, 2009)

Roy said:


> It was probably Shia



 That would be hilarious if it was.


----------



## Grrblt (Sep 16, 2009)

Nobody cares if she's stupid as fuck or only smiles for the camera. We just want to fap to her.

But the guys are right that she's no new Angelina Jolie. Because unlike her, the Fox is actually hot.


----------



## ez (Sep 16, 2009)

i have no desire to read a wall of text talking about how stupid she is. i already presumed as much. she's just good eyecandy.


----------



## Vault (Sep 17, 2009)

Damn you Bay for plaguing us with this dumb bitch


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 17, 2009)

Grrblt said:


> Nobody cares if she's stupid as fuck or only smiles for the camera. We just want to fap to her.
> 
> But the guys are right that she's no new Angelina Jolie. Because unlike her, the Fox is actually hot.


 I appreciate the fact you're not lured into the ugliness of Angelina Jolie, but I thought Megan looked like an ugly, fake slut in her last movie. 

Then again, I was more interested in the amorphous blobs of metal fighting eachother.


----------



## dilbot (Sep 17, 2009)

The object of my masturbatory dreams has a BAD PERSONALITY?!
OH NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Munak (Sep 17, 2009)

Good, maybe no more Witwicky and Bumblebee jizzing scenes in the next one.

Though Bay seems to be intent to keep her stupid ass on-board.


----------



## Eki (Sep 18, 2009)

I dont think she would give a shit about this anyway. if you have read the latest MAXIM article of her


----------



## Platinum (Sep 18, 2009)

I thought that her being a stuck up bitch would be obvious to just about everyone. 

And slinging insults at Michael Bay is nothing special everyone already does it.

Seriously can you pick an easier target in the movie business to mock not counting Uwe Boll?


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 18, 2009)

I'll take this moment to say I find her rather unattractive.


----------



## Gecka (Sep 18, 2009)

transformers 3?


----------



## Supa Swag (Sep 18, 2009)

haha, yeah I think she's stupid.

In her interview with Conan, she pretty much said the same thing to him that she said to David Letterman ("I watched your show growing up and had a crush on you").


----------



## Shark Skin (Sep 18, 2009)

She must have taken "Talk Show Host Flattery 101"


----------



## Koi (Sep 18, 2009)

She's an ungrateful bitch with a shitty personality.  And everyone is surprised?

[YOUTUBE]lyEE_iOa02E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shock Therapy (Sep 18, 2009)

what a dumb bitch


----------



## R00t_Decision (Sep 18, 2009)

- Poor movie acting in starring role
- Public who once loved her, is against her, especially the male audience (this is wierd, because she's hot)
- She publically makes stupid comments about a director she works with.

Her career is over.


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 19, 2009)

Not to mention whatever that horrible movie shes in thats coming out, looks like it could be worse than Dragonball Evolution...


----------



## Sunrider (Sep 19, 2009)

Jesus fuck, this is ridiculous, from all sides. 

Yes, Fox is untalented, unprofessional, unknowledgable, and unsociable on set. But guess what? She's _new_. Bay literally brought her in out of nowhere and gave her a ridiculously simple role in one of the highest-profile films of the last five years. She's so wet-behind-the-ears, she's practically out of the womb. The roles she's had in the Transformer flicks have been thin as Bible paper, what makes you think you can get _any_ assessment of her talent when her part was tailor made for her to stand there and look good?

Her comments about working with Bay were indeed _incredibly_ tactless, I agree. No real argument there. But read further and you'll see she doesn't actually hate the guy, she's not out to vilify him. 

Maybe she should have worked her way up the ladder and gained experience before starring in something so high profile, but she got what she got. My point is, she's still new to the game. Keep an eye out, see if she gets meatier roles, and _then_ see if she's made any progress in five or ten years. 

And what is with this Michael Bay hatred? His one film I recall not being particularly fond of was Pearl Harbor. The rest of his flicks: The Rock, Armageddon, both Bad Boys flicks... while not the cinematic masterpieces like Schindler's List, were still good for their intended effect. 

And she might be right, Bay might be a total taskmaster on the set, but her opinion is painted by her inexperience. Bay's crew may have a valid point as well, but again, their opinion is colored by _her inexperience_. 


In short, all are right here, and all are wrong. I think all the spectators are looking for an excuse to rip on Fox or Bay, for reasons more imagined than they think.


----------



## Vanity (Sep 19, 2009)

Shark Skin said:


> I don't care for either one, especially Megan Fox.



Agreed.

I mean I don't know much about either of them but I've never really liked Megan Fox.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 19, 2009)

typhoon72 said:


> Not to mention whatever that horrible movie shes in thats coming out, looks like it could be worse than Dragonball Evolution...


No.  Jennifer's Body is much bettter than Dragonball Evolution.  Too much clever dialogue to really make a comparison.  I wouldn't give Megan Fox any credit, but it was actually a good movie.  Well written with decent direction.

Megan Fox hasn't done enough work to be considered a success or failure at this point.  Those Transformer films don't really give an actor or actress a chance to showcase their skills (putting it mildly).  Michael Bay does suck.  The entire film industry would benefit from his demise, but Megan comes out looking like an ungrateful bitch for biting the hand that feeds her.  He could have cast any hot chick for her role in those movies.  I don't understand why she couldn't just keep the negativity to herself.  It's not like she is educating anyone.  Michael Bay is a piece of shit, but everyone knows that already!!!


----------



## Disturbia (Sep 20, 2009)

I don't really care about her but she doesn't look very smart to me either.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Sep 20, 2009)

Grrblt said:


> Nobody cares if she's stupid as fuck or only smiles for the camera. We just want to fap to her.
> 
> *But the guys are right that she's no new Angelina Jolie. Because unlike her, the Fox is actually hot*.



Angelina is pretty, but she is definitly overated. I hate it when I see top 100 most beautiful people list in magazines, and I see Angelina and that overated Lindsey Lohan at number 1.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Sep 20, 2009)

EkibyoGami said:


> I dont think she would give a shit about this anyway. if you have read the latest MAXIM article of her



What'd she say?


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 20, 2009)

A pretty stupid thing to say by Fox as others have already said... Would be funny if this had some consequences for her in Transformers 3...

Probably not, but still^^


----------



## Rukia (Sep 20, 2009)

Ugh.  I don't know if I could stand another Transformers film.  The first 2 were pretty awful.


----------



## Grrblt (Sep 20, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Ugh.  I don't know if I could stand another Transformers film.  The first 2 were pretty awful.



You mean they were pretty awesome and fantastic.


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 20, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Ugh.  I don't know if I could stand another Transformers film.  The first 2 were pretty awful.


You just don't have to watch it. I won't. Though, unless they have a scene where all the robots just start killing all the named human characters.


----------

